# Kindle 3 Goes Blank to White Screen



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

My daughter's K3 just went to a white screen. We can't turn it on, off, or do anything with it. The battery is full. Any advice? I searched the boards but couldn't find anything. Thanks!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Restart the Kindle by holding the slider switch to the right until the Kindle reboots. The manual says 15 seconds, but I've had it take up to two minutes.

In the event it does not reboot after this, plug it in using the wall adapter (despite what you said about the battery being full). If the orange charging light comes on, let it charge for a few hours.

After a few hours, try the restart again.

In the event it still does not turn on, call Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851

More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks! The reboot worked. Is this something that happens often?


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

It should not happen often.

One question: do you have an official Amazon UNlighted case?  That case has been known to create reboot/freezing issues.  Call KINDLE Customer services if you have that case and explain the situation.  Otherwise, glitches do occasionally happen.  Good luck


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a little computer, and needs to be rebooted here and there. When it need a reboot, it generally lets you know by doing something goofy.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

ff2 said:


> It should not happen often.
> 
> One question: do you have an official Amazon UNlighted case? That case has been known to create reboot/freezing issues. Call KINDLE Customer services if you have that case and explain the situation. Otherwise, glitches do occasionally happen. Good luck


Don't miss this point. Sounds kooky, but it's true.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

ff2 said:


> It should not happen often.
> 
> One question: do you have an official Amazon UNlighted case? That case has been known to create reboot/freezing issues. Call KINDLE Customer services if you have that case and explain the situation. Otherwise, glitches do occasionally happen. Good luck


Thanks everyone, and no, we don't have that case. We have Oberon's. Anyway, we will see if it ever happens again. Hopefully not. It has yet to happen to my K3.


----------

